# Sunday hunt



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Great day out in Lapeer county with a couple good friends and my dad. A little tough with lack of snow cover, but we managed a few.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Were you brush kicking or running beagles? Either way a very successful day.


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Successful day indeed.


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

Just got done watching a cooking show about rabbits. Also I am stuck out of Michigan until March some time. May miss the end of rabbit season. This picture makes me envy! Wish I was home in Michigan with my two boys hutting rabbits!

Tom


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

michhutr said:


> Were you brush kicking or running beagles? Either way a very successful day.


 Just pushing through brush..


----------

